# And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why......



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

..... you don't just casually grab the rails on a scissors lift when you go up.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

and you ALWAYS look to see what is above you....


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Hard hat, and hands inside the machine. 👍

And I hate scissor lifts.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I was working with a crew on the building for ESPN in Bristol Connecticut, we had a large 4 x 4 60 foot lift, While working on the soffit when I noticed we were slowly getting further away from the building..... apparently over the weekend they dug a trench in the ground and didn’t compact the soil good enough, we had to immediately remove the outriggers and get the hell down in a hurry.....That sucked!


----------

